# Proud of my resource guarding monster



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Writing on another post just reminded me I really should be celebrating this 

I had a friend to stay over the weekend. She is very experienced with dogs so I could relax knowing she would be fine with anything my pair came up with.

On the first morning Molly went into her room, jumped on the bed, ignored the food items there  and stole a pair of socks  When she first came to live with me sock stealing was always a real problem as she would defend them fiercely and get very stressed indeed about the whole thing. My friend knew her history so knew to be wary but she spoke to Molly to ask for her socks back and Molls instead of guarding stepped back a fraction so she could take them 

Really nicely dealt with by my friend and I was pleased with Molly responding so well to someone she did not know all that well


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done Molly! Good Girl! Maggie would have run off with them and then invited a game of catch me if you can.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

That's awesome! Rufus, my resource guarder, has yet to give up the ghost without a tasty treat or very pointed ignoring on our parts. In fact, he scouts for socks and paper towels/tissues and brandishes them when he enters the room as if to say, "It's on!" After giving a meaningful look, he goes to his "I'm going to protect this item with my life spot" whilst continuing to glare at me. If it's not an item that could hurt him, I ignore him until he gets distracted, but, if he's making a mess, then out come the high value treats. He's my first resource guarder--we rescued him at 10 months--so it's been a bit of a learning curve. Thank you for sharing; it gives me hope that, with time, we'll be able to ask nicely and have him respond with the grace Molly demonstrated.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely that all your wonderful work with Molly is paying off. Wonderful Molly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhh! Good girl Molly!!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe, Well done Molly, you should be very proud. Arlo has had a couple of bad days, but it has made me realise he has been sooo much better lately and we have even gone into weeks without an incident, its so easy to overlook the good behaviour and stress over the bad. Hope you had a good catch up with your friend


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yippee! Good on you Molly (or were they just not smelly enough to be bothered about?) :devil:


----------

